# Coptic Christianity



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 26, 2006)

I search the forum and I can not believe that no one has talked about this before. I have been doing some searches online but thought some people here would be able to bring more of a reformed perspective.

What is Coptic Christianity? What do they believe? How does this differ from Western Christianity, Reformed thinking in particular?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 26, 2006)

See this thread, this and this as well as this article.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 26, 2006)

It would be an interesting study to see what the links between Coptic Christianity and Islam are. I've heard Islam described as a Christian heresy before and wonder if Mohammed picked up some theology from Coptic Christians as they did business in Mecca and kind of distorted Christianity even further from there.


----------



## JM (Nov 27, 2006)

I've had discussions and contact via e and snail mail with Copitcs. There view on the Trinity has been restated along "o"rthodox lines. You may have come across books on prayer by "Matthew the Poor" who's teachings have influenced Father Thomas Keating [Centering Prayer] and Brother Rogor of Taize prayer. Matthew the Poor was the confessor of the current Coptic Pope, they had a fall out before he died over theological matters, but MtheP is credited with sparking the restoration of the Monastic practice in the Coptic Church. 

What is it you want to know, I attended and still visit a Greek Orthodox Church from time to time, there background and practices are similar [not the same but similar].

Peace,

jm


----------



## JM (Nov 27, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> It would be an interesting study to see what the links between Coptic Christianity and Islam are. I've heard Islam described as a Christian heresy before and wonder if Mohammed picked up some theology from Coptic Christians as they did business in Mecca and kind of distorted Christianity even further from there.




They have borrow from Egytian paganism a little. Toll Houses are accepted by Coptics and Eastern Orthodox, but there hasn't been anything dogmatic, just a general belief. The idea is something like this...after you die and you're on your way to heaven demons stop you at "toll houses/boths" to try and trick you or rob you of your salvation.

jm


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 27, 2006)

I was wondering on their general theological outlook eg.

1) What/when/what/how/why is salvation
2) What/when/what/how/why is the trinity
3) What etc... is their view on grace...

just the general


----------



## JM (Nov 28, 2006)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> I was wondering on their general theological outlook eg.
> 
> 1) What/when/what/how/why is salvation
> 2) What/when/what/how/why is the trinity
> ...



1) synergistic view
2) believing in the Trinity
3) they share the same view as Roman Catholicism


----------

